# Dual Switch Light Fixtures???



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone else found that the lights are too bright at night?

On my last trailer, a 1991 Award, it had the two lamps in the same fixture same as the Outback, but one dual position switch. In otherwords, the first position turned one bulb on and the second position turned both bulbs on. By putting a low wattage bulb in the first lamp and a high wattage bulb in the second, I had the best of both worlds. Later at night when watching TV, fixtures could be on but unotrusive, yet others can be on fully for reading etc.

I would like to find the manufacturer of the fixture that we all have and see if a dual switch one is available, or in the alternative, a new dual postion switch for the existing unit.

If I cannot find anything, I will take one apart and put a second toggle switch in.

Has anyone done this mod??

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Second switch sounds like a great mod. Take plenty of photos.


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

I replaced the single-switch dual-light over the Queen bed in our 26RS with a dual-light / dual-switch light. It was a really easy switch out. If this is not what you want take a look a the other lights on the website.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I got a smaller watt bulb for the lights over our bed and the ones over the bunks, as well. They were just too bright, but are fine now. We usually leave only the light over the sink on in the evening hours, and if we're eating or playing a game at the dinette, we turn that light on. Seldom do we turn on the three ceiling lights. At night, we have a plug-in night light in the bathroom. It has a sensor, so it just stays plugged in all the time and will turn on when we need it.

A cheaper solution for you would be to put smaller bulbs in all of your lights. They'll consume less power and soften up the harsh light.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree, the two place switches on the light fixtures are great. Our SOB has them and we love them. I wonder if you could buy a small switch with tthree positions to replace the other one in the fixture. Alternatively, someon on here posted a whil back where they added a second switch that would disable one of the bulbs if they wanted to. Take down a fixture and look at it. They are really pretty simple and would be easy to modify.


----------



## 153Syr (May 9, 2007)

Not a difficult mod, if you're a little handy with a soldering iron. With design help and patient guidance from Dave (Dreamtimers), I changed out the switches on all of our ceiling lights except the one over the bathroom sink. First purchased some white SPDT mini rocker switches on eBay. Here's a link: SPDT switches. They come from Hong Kong, but they've held up for the first season. Dave provided enough 400PIV 1-Amp diodes and the diagrams.

I'll post more photos & the diagrams in the mods section, but will see if I can attach them here, too.

PM or email me if you have questions.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great find on the 3 position switch. Much more professional than the second toggle switch I installed on a few fixtures in my unit. I really like the ability to turn on only one bulb without both comming on. I also put a low wattage bulb in the first bulb position and it really softens the harsh light at night.

Pics in my sig line of what I did, but I like yours better.

Gary


----------

